# Barastoc Rat and Mouse Feed



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

When ever I search up about what mice food is the best to feed mice all the products that people recommend can only be bought in America or the UK and I've never seen them for sale in Australia. This food they feed to some of the mice and rats at my local animal research facility so I thought it would be a good base diet for my mice and have been using it the whole time I've had mice but I was wondering what your opinions of it are, those of you who have heard of it or who use it. I also add other food in with it for as big as a variety as I can give them. Thanks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are very high in protein at 20%, and I couldn't find an ingredients list anywhere!

I would suggest looking into feeding pig pellets as a complete diet instead. I googled and found these pig grower pellets. They are Australian and contain much more appropriate protein levels, with the added benefit of being open about their ingredients:
http://www.furneysstockfeeds.com.au/products.cfm?cat_id=7&sub_level_id=21

I feed pig pellets to my mice, mine really like them and stay in good condition.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have given my mice the "Barastoc" mice pellets and think that it is a good food.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for your opinions guys, how strange I didn't know mice could eat pig food.


----------

